# Employment in Verona



## morrowm1

Hi, I am moving to Italy in December and I'm looking for English speaking employment in the Verona area. My partner has been offered a job in Verona and it seems like too good an opportunity to miss. I have a Degree and have worked in IT in the oil and gas industry for a number of years. Any tips or pointers in gaining employment would be very much appreciated.

Regards,

Matt


----------

